#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Implantação de monitoramento OLT'S, ROUTER'S, RADIOS(linha RTN huawei tbm)

## ederamboni

*segue descrição de alguns itens monitoraveis e implantados com alertas como SMS(pacote contratado pelo cliente), EMAIL, TELEGRAM, etc..*

Itens monitoraveis na linha RTN
Temperatura
Modulação - realtime
Power TX
Sinal RX
Banda passante real-time
Link Agregation

Linha de roteadores de borda monitoraveis
Juniper 
Huawei
Vyos
Linux / Freebsd
Mikrtik
Cisco
monitoramentos que podem ser feitos nos roteadores sao interfaces(consumos), sessoes BGP up/down, Tabela RIB/FIB, temp, cpu, mem.

Linha de Switchs
Cisco
Juniper
Huawei
3com
Hp
Netcom
DataCom
Extrem
e outras com protocolo SNMP 

Linha OLT
Huawei
ZTE
Zhone
Fiberhome
Raisecom
Intelbras
e outras com suporte a snmp
Monitoramentos disponiveis tx/rx, temperatura, cpu, mem, pon ativa/inativa, ocupação de pon, clientes cadastrados, etc...

Lembrando o monitoramento e aplicavel a todos os equipamentos com protocolo SNMP padrao ou expecifico desde que o fabricante forneça as mibs.
Implantados em Zabbix

----------

